# Dd swallowed whole date with pit!



## OneTrickPony (Feb 12, 2002)

Dh is worried. Should he be? She obviously didn't choke. He's worried the pit will cause her distress on the way out!

I promised I would ask the experts (so here I am)!

Advice, anyone?


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

You can check with your doc...but I predict it will smoothly find its way out.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

This is fine! We eat lots of things like this all the time. Pits are designed to be eaten. Digestion provides seed plus fertilizer all in one when it comes out!









Jean


----------



## papachee (Feb 18, 2003)

we had a plum pit get swallowed last summer (I still am amazed how quick he got it out of the plum), we were quite worried for a while. I'm not really sure when it came out (he poops in toilet), but we're pretty sure it did, anyway it was no big issue!


----------



## OneTrickPony (Feb 12, 2002)

OK, stand down, troops...the pit came out this morning fine!!


----------



## carmen veranda (Jan 27, 2003)

Yippie!!! All things must pass!!!

p.s I so love the name LARK. I got "accidently preg. at age 39 with a man I just met. I thought Lark would be a very fitting name, but her dad did not like it.....


----------

